# How Can I Take Black and White Photos?



## fer111679

I just bought a 5D Mark II canon and I want to know how I can take B&W pics. Can you help me? Thank you!!


----------



## Trever1t

You can convert to B&W in post processing with most all photo editing software.


----------



## dots

Shoot color and make b&w using software. This way, you can 'filter' your monochromes, digitally.


----------



## fer111679

Thank you for your responses. My teacher does not want any photoshop. Do you know if the cam has an option to shoot B&W? I had a 20D and it had an option to do it.


----------



## dots

A quick google says yes.


----------



## analog.universe

Saying "no photoshop" is like saying "no developing".

All digital images need post-processing.  Choosing to allow the camera to do it instead of doing it yourself just relinquishes your control over the final product, but the processing is going to happen no matter what.


----------



## fer111679

@ analog. It's a good point. Than you!!


----------



## JS_280

According to the manual, the button on the back directly under the Menu button will be your "Picture Style" button.  Push it, then select "Monochrome" ("M").  If you shoot in JPEG, you cannot revert back to color.


----------



## shootermcgavin

You can go to areas where there is no color...  or you can go to your settings on the camera choose picture style and monochrome.  But I highly recommend you find areas with no color, changing a setting isn't very fun.


----------



## fer111679

JS_280 said:
			
		

> According to the manual, the button on the back directly under the Menu button will be your "Picture Style" button.  Push it, then select "Monochrome" ("M").  If you shoot in JPEG, you cannot revert back to color.



Thank you very much!! You are the best


----------



## fer111679

shootermcgavin said:
			
		

> You can go to areas where there is no color...  or you can go to your settings on the camera choose picture style and monochrome.  But I highly recommend you find areas with no color, changing a setting isn't very fun.



Thank you!!


----------



## SteffJay

analog.universe said:


> Saying "no photoshop" is like saying "no developing".
> 
> All digital images need post-processing.  Choosing to allow the camera to do it instead of doing it yourself just relinquishes your control over the final product, but the processing is going to happen no matter what.



If you're really good and you understand how your camera works, then depending on the subject, you might not need to. I'm a huge PS fan, but I'm never prouder than when I take an image that I don't need to edit.


----------



## KmH

fer111679 said:


> I just bought a 5D Mark II canon and I want to know how I can take B&W pics. Can you help me? Thank you!!


That information is in the 5D MK II user's manual.

How many other features and functions does your 5D MK II have that you are unaware of?


----------



## KmH

A digital DSLR image sensor has a Bayer Array in front of it. The Bayer Array is used to determine the colors in a scene.

The camera has to then convert that color information to produce a B&W (Monochrome) JPEG. There are camera settings you can use that affect how that JPEG is edited by the camera.


----------



## Forkie

shootermcgavin said:


> You can go to areas where there is no color...  or you can go to your settings on the camera choose picture style and monochrome.  But I highly recommend you find areas with no color, changing a setting isn't very fun.



Can't decide if this was sarcasm or not.  

A lot of black and white places where you live are there?!


----------



## ImChance

I was thinking that very same thought


----------



## memento

really?


----------



## jake337

Forkie said:


> shootermcgavin said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can go to areas where there is no color... or you can go to your settings on the camera choose picture style and monochrome. But I highly recommend you find areas with no color, changing a setting isn't very fun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't decide if this was sarcasm or not.
> 
> A lot of black and white places where you live are there?!
Click to expand...


Black and white spray paint FTW!!!


----------



## gsgary

Open photoshop and create a new adjustment layer go to channel mixer, click monochrome and input these numbers Red 68%  Blue 24% and Green 8%


----------

